# NEED A semi auto pistol light??



## Nhunter (Oct 22, 2008)

I am looking for a light for my springfield 45 xd whats some good lights out there??


----------



## BookHound (Oct 22, 2008)

SureFire X200, X300
Streamlight TRL-1

I don't care for light & laser combos.  The TRL-2 is just that.

I'm not really thrilled with SureFire at the moment, but their pistol lights are great.  I have a TRL-1 with no issues.  I kind of like the momentary of the SureFire better than the TRL-1.  On the SureFire you can just push in the constant-on switch for momentary and I find that very fast.

I'm running the SureFire lights on a Sig P220 and an Ed Brown 1911.  Here is the P220:







TRL-1 on a G19:





A TRL-1 on the Ed Brown:





Mark


----------

